# Trail Trophy 2012 Latsch/Vinschgau Enduro Rennen



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey Folks!

Ich hatte ja angekündigt das ich da 2012 mitmachen will. 
Die Anmeldung ist offen. 

Wie sieht es hier im Owl Team mit Mitstreitern aus?
Rolf und auch Matthias hatte ganz laut hier geschrien. 

Hier nochmal zu heiß machen 






Alles zum nachlesen 

Info


----------



## Jimmy (18. Dezember 2011)

Servus!
Ich war die beiden letzten Jahre auch schon dabei mit Kollegen, OWL also gut vertreten

Bin bereits wieder angemeldet, deshalb Achtung: 1x und dann immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey Jimmy, ich sehe gerade Trailmaisen 
Fährt Martin auch mit? 
Wo pennt ihr?
Wie reist ihr an?
Wieviele Leute?

Arbeitest du bei Tortie?


----------



## RolfK (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja Käse, hätten die das nicht 4 Wochen später machen können 

Zu der Zeit ist mein Kollege in Urlaub und da ist nicht mal ein verlängertes Wochenende drin. Da muss ich erreichbar sein und relativ schnell in der Firma sein können.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Dezember 2011)

Rolf bleib ruhig! 
Alles wird gut!

Ist doch erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer. 
So können wir lange genug planen. 

SOllten uns nur mit dem Buchen ranhalten ansonsten müssen wir noch im Auto 
Pennen und dazu bin ich echt zu alt.


----------



## Domme02 (19. Dezember 2011)

leiht mir ein enduro und ich bin dabei! Traumhaft da im Vinschgau. War schon 2mal vor Ort. Kann ich nur empfehlen! 

Die meisten Trails der Trailtrophy gingen auch mitm Hardtail.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Dezember 2011)

Jo, bin am abklären...

Problem ist, dass meine Tochter am 24.6. Geburtstag hat und das meine Frau nicht so begeistert ist wenn ich dann nicht da bin...

LG
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit da mitzumachen. Für solche Späßchen wirds wohl erst 2014 etwas .. vorher stehen Abschlussprüfung und alpines Biken auf dem Plan ..

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## 230691 (21. Dezember 2011)

Na wenn OWL die letzten Jahre gut vertreten war dürfte das 2013 ja sicherlich auch so sein oder^^ 


Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy (28. Dezember 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hey Jimmy, ich sehe gerade Trailmaisen
> Fährt Martin auch mit?
> Wo pennt ihr?
> Wie reist ihr an?
> ...



Hallo, sorry für die späte Antwort.
Martin denke ich nicht, aber evtl motivier ich ihn noch...

Von hier fahren wir vermutlich mit 2-3 Leuten, ich werde fahren, und ich denke wir schlafen wieder in unserer Standardpension.

Ich hab früher mal bei Tortie gearbeitet.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Dezember 2011)

Du hast Pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

